# Seamless.........



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 21, 2020)

Prairie Rattlesnake Snake Skin Bolt Action pen blanks cast in Polyester Resin ready to ship.


----------



## alanemorrison (Jul 21, 2020)

First class blanks, Les, that will become first class pens.

Alan


----------

